# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  برای ثبت نام در کنکور باید از پیام نور انصراف بدم؟

## ahmadi76

سلام.
من برای بار سوم میخوام امسال کنکور بدم. رشته ی تجربی هستم و برای جلوگیری از رفتن سربازی توی پیام نور ثبت نام کردم.
میخواستم بدونم که آیا باید از رشته ای که توی پیام نور دارم باید انصراف بدم؟

آیا به این شکله که اگر توی کنکور قبول نشدم ، میتونم پیام نور رو ادامه بدم یا نه؟
اگر قبول بشم چه زمانی باید انصراف بدم؟

تو رو خدا جواب بدید که دارم دیوونه میشم !

----------


## amir_95

نه پیام نور تا زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه جدیدت نیازی به انصراف نیست.اون روزانه هاس که باید انصراف بدن تو همون حدود زمان ثبت نام.شما نتیجه کنکورت که اومد میتونی انصراف بدی بری دانشگاه جدیدت یا این که همون پیام نور رو ادامه بدی

----------

